# Review of Lightning MC by gizmag.



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: A1Mo-Gen: handmade motor conversion*

Nice report.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Link:

http://www.gizmag.com/lightning-ls218-review-ls-218/36470/

You couldn't pay me to get on that thing at my current [lack of] skill level.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Loz Blain the Gizmag reporter who tested the Lightning and nearly crashed it came around to my place yesterday to do a story on my race bike.
He comes across quite differently in real life. He explained how the Lightning got out of hand in the car park.
The throttle off regen was set very high and the steering lock was very narrow but as he went to do a tight turn in the car park the
regen brought the speed down so fast that the bike wanted to turn sharper than the steering lock would allow and so over balanced to the inside.
Hes a big bloke and made the effort to stop the expensive bike from hitting the ground, a lesser rider would have just squealed.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> Loz Blain the Gizmag reporter who tested the Lightning and nearly crashed it came around to my place yesterday to do a story on my race bike.
> He comes across quite differently in real life. He explained how the Lightning got out of hand in the car park.
> The throttle off regen was set very high and the steering lock was very narrow but as he went to do a tight turn in the car park the
> regen brought the speed down so fast that the bike wanted to turn sharper than the steering lock would allow and so over balanced to the inside.
> Hes a big bloke and made the effort to stop the expensive bike from hitting the ground, a lesser rider would have just squealed.


Will Loz be around for eFXC 2015? Be great to get some coverage of the series. Might see if he's keen to compare Voltron to the Lightning. Can't be many people in the world who can try both machines in one lifetime...


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

jonescg said:


> Will Loz be around for eFXC 2015? Be great to get some coverage of the series. Might see if he's keen to compare Voltron to the Lightning. Can't be many people in the world who can try both machines in one lifetime...


Maybe he will show up for Winton and of course I hit them up for sponsorship, no response yet. Would still be the same broadcasting rights issue that force Andy and Victor out.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

If I recall correctly, Victor and Andy were still welcome to film and make content, they just needed public liability insurance.


----------

